# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورة فن ادارة المخاطر والازمات المالية والادارية تعقد عن بعد اونلاين على مدار العام

## دورة تدريبية

يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة :
 فن ادارة المخاطر والازمات المالية والادارية


باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب


تاريخ ومكان انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :

تعقد الدورات بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام  من بعد اونلاين للافراد والمجموعات تعقد ايضا بشكل مباشر في كل من( الاردن و اسطنبول و ماليزيا و دبي والقاهرة وشرم الشيخ و بيروت و المغرب و تونس و لندن والمانيا واندونيسيا و مدريد و برشلونة روما و فينا ولشبونة و فارنا و ستوكهولم و سنغافورا و هونج كونج و سيؤول و كندا و باريس و اثينا و اوسلو و بوخارست و يوغوسلافيا و بكين و تايلند و مومباي و البرازيل)  











ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :
الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com
البريد الالكتروني : info@almjd-hr.com
هاتف واتس اب و فايبر: 00962795447255













وفيما يلي بقية الدورات الادارية  :
•	دورة تنميه المهارات الاداريه والاشرافيه والقياديه
•	دورة ادارة الوقت و تنظيم العمل
•	دورة التخطيط الاسترتيجي الابتكاري ومؤشرات قياس الاداء الرئيسيه وبطاقات الاداء المتوازنه
•	دورة المهارات المتكامله في ادارة الازمات والمخاطر و الكوارث و النكبات
•	دورة المهارات المتكامله في ادارة و تخطيط وتقييم المشاريع
•	دورة هندسه النجاح وتطوير الذات
•	دورة المهارات المتكامله في ادارة التغيير واعادة بناء العمليات الهندره
•	دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في التدقيق والرقابة الادارية
•	دورة الامداد و الدعم اللوجستي
•	دورة حل المشكلات و اتخاذ القرارات
•	دورة تنمية المهارات الادارية لأخصائي المتابعة
•	دورة مهارات الادارة الوسطى
•	دورة أنماط الشخصيات الادارية و القيادية
•	دورة تبسيط إجراءات العمل لإنتاجية افضل
•	دورة بطاقات الاداء المتوازنه
•	دورة بناء القدرات المؤسسيه
•	دورة المدير المعاصر في القرن الحادي العشرين
•	دورة اعداد قادة المستقبل
•	دورة إستراتيجيات طرق التدريس الحديثة
•	دورة مهارات الادارة الفعالة
•	دورة طرق و اساليب تحسين الانتاجية و زيادة الربحيه
•	دورة الموظفين الجدد
•	دورة فن القيادة الادارية
•	دورة القيادة الادارية الشاملة
•	دورة التطوير الاداري
•	دورة فن التفاوض الفعال
•	دورة بناء فرق العمل الجماعية
•	دورة مهارات التعامل مع المرؤوس المشكلة
•	دورة اساليب العمل و اشكال التفكير
•	دورة مهارات الاشراف الفعاله
•	دورة المهارات الاداريه للمدراء الجدد
•	دورة تنظيم العمل وزيادة الانتاجية
•	دورة معايرة العمليات او المقارنه بالقياس (Benchmarking)
•	دورة رفع كفاءاة رؤساء الاقسام و المشرفين
•	دورة الكفاءة في التعامل مع القضايا المشاكل ,الأزمات وبناء الثقة في العمل
•	دورة القيادة من خلال رؤية تطوير وتنفيذ استراتيحية التميز المؤسسى
•	دورة ديناميكية الاتصال الفعال وسيكولوجية لغة الجسد
•	دورة تحقيق الريادة القيادية الابداعية والوصول الى قمة التميز والانجاز
•	دورة التوجه الادارى المتقدم لتطوير نظم العمل وتبسيط الاجراءات
•	دورة تمكين , حفز والهام الاخرين و قيادة المواقف الصعبة والأزمات
•	دورة ادارة العمل الجماعى
•	دورة سيكلوجية الإتصال الفعال , التأثير , الاقناع واعداد وتنفيذ استراتيجية التفاوض
•	دورة افضل الممارسات والتميز فى القيادة وادارة الأداء والتوجيه لانجاز الاهداف
•	دورة قيادة مجموعات العمل , بناء روح المبادرة وتطوير الابداع فى الفرق
•	دورة التفكير الاستراتيجي والتخطيط
•	دورة صياغة الاستراتيجية ووضع الأهداف ورسم السياسات
•	دورة الرؤية الاستراتيجية : المبادرات ، تحسين الاداء واتخاذ القرارات
•	دورة مهارات إدارة المشاريع
•	دورة المهارات الإشرافية المتقدمة
•	دورة المهارات الإشرافية وتعزيز البيئة الابداعية فى العمل
•	دورة التفكير الابداعى والتحليلى للريادة فى ادارة الاعمال وتحديد الاولويات و المهارات الإشرافية المتقدمة وتعزيز البيئة الابداع
•	دورةادارة العمل الجماعي تمكين حفز والهام الاخرين و قيادة المواقف الصعبة والأزمات
•	دورة الإبداع الإدارى فى التنظيم والتخطيط والتنسيق
•	دورة التوجه الادارى المتقدم لتطوير نظم العمل وتبسيط الاجراءات
•	دورة حوكمة الشركات والتطوير المؤسسي
•	دورة التخطيط والتنظيم وترتيب الأولويات
•	دورةالإبداع الإدارى فى التنظيم والتخطيط والتنسيق والقيادة الاستراتيجية وضع الرؤيا المستقبلية واعداد الخطط الادارية وتحقيقها
•	دورةتقنيات الاتصال والاتصالات الادارية
•	دورة التميز الإداري وإنجاز المهام الصعبة بفعالية
•	دورة تحقيق الإبداع الوظيفى وصياغة إستراتيجية التميز والتفكير الإبداعى
•	قيادة مجموعات العمل , بناء روح المبادرة وتطوير الابداع فى الفرق
•	دورة التوجه الادارى المتقدم لتطوير نظم العمل وتبسيط الاجراءات
•	دورة القيادة من خلال رؤية تطوير وتنفيذ استراتيحية التميز المؤسسى
•	دورة التخطيط , المتابعة , الريادة وتطوير بيئة ابتكارية فى العمل
•	دورة إدارة الأزمات الإعلامية
•	دورة التخطيط ،التنظيم واتنسيق ،الاتصال، قوة الذاكرة ، جدولة الاعمال والتعامل مع الضغوط
•	دورة تحقيق اقصى قدر من الكفاءة ، الفعاليه ، الانتاجية وتقليل الوقت والجهد
•	دورة تقنيات الاتصالات التنظيمية لمجموعات العمل
•	دورة المهارات التنفيذية ، العقل التحليلي والتفكير النقدي والحس الابداعى
•	دورة الرؤية الابداعية تفويض والتمييز في اتخاذ القرار
•	دورة التميز الإداري وإنجاز المهام الصعبة بفعالية
•	دورة مهارات تقديم االاستشارات الإدارية
•	دورة السياسات العامة للقيادة التنفيذية, تقييم وتحليل التحديات والتخطيط الإستراتيجي
•	دورة التخطيط الاستراتيجي المتقدم وتطبيق الخطط الاستراتيجية للتميز المؤسسى
•	دورة تعزيز الفعالية الإدارية وبناء ثقافة تنظيمية وتحفيز الإبداع والابتكار
•	دورة التحكم والسيطرة على الإجهاد والضغوط وتعزيز الطاقة الايجابية للتميز فى الاداء
•	دورة التخطيط الاستراتيجي وتحليل السيناريوهات وآليات اتخاذ القرار
•	دورة مهارات القيادة ° : الكفاءة وافضل الممارسات
•	دورة المهارات الاشرافية المتقدمة والكفاءة في تسيير العمل
•	دورة دبلوم إدارة الأعمال بتقنيات الـ NLP
•	دورة آليات الإدارة الذكية والكفاءة القيادية
•	دورة إدارة الذات وفن التحفيز الفعال وقيادة الآخرين
•	دورة الإبداع الإداري والقيادي للإشراف الفعال
•	دورة قيادة الاستشراف الاستراتيجي وتشكيل المستقبل
•	دورة المهارات التحليلية والتفكير الابداعي- مستوى متقدم
•	دورة القيادة عالية الأداء : الإستراتيجيات الحديثة والأساليب الإبداعية
•	دورة الكفاءة الاشرافية في تعزيز العمل بمنظومة التميز
•	دورة القيادة والإدارة من منظور علمي وفكري
•	دورة المهارات التفاوضية المتقدمة ودبلوماسية الإقناع وإدارة المواقف
•	دورة الكفاءة والفعالية وتقليل الجهد وتعزيز الإنتاجية
•	دورة الاشراف الإبداعي وتعزيز العمل بالجودة والتميز
•	دورة الإدارة الاستراتيجية وتصميم سياسات التميز
•	دورة تنمية مهارة الذكاء العاطفي وسياسة النجاح في العمل
•	دورة الممارسات القيادية المتقدمة والكفاءة الإدارية
•	دورة استراتيجيات الإشراف والقيادة والمتابعة الفعالة
•	دورة توظيف الذكاء العاطفي في القيادة الفعالة
•	دورة تحقيق الأداء الفعال وفن إدارة الوقت وضغوط العمل
•	دورة بناء فرق العمل العالية الأداء وإدارة العمل الجماعي
•	دورة مهارات التفويض والإرشاد والتوجيه الإداري
•	دورة الكتابة والصياغة الإبداعية للخطابات والمراسلات والتقارير
•	دورة قيادة الابداع والابتكار واستشراف المستقبل
•	دورة جدارة القيادة والإدارة الإبداعية الفعالة
•	دورة جدارات التواصل الإقناعي وفنون التفاوض وفض النزاعات
•	دورة أساليب التميز في القيادة واتخاذ القرارات الفعالة
•	دورة التخطيط والتنظيم والتنسيق المتميز للإدارة الناجحة
•	دورة استراتيجيات وممارسات الادارة الحديثة والقيادة الإبداعية
•	دورة مهارات وفنون الإدارة المتميزة والفكر القيادي المبدع
•	دورة الابتكار في إدارة عمليات الأعمال وصياغة الخطط الذكية
•	دورة مهارات تحديد الأهداف ووضع خطط العمل الفعالة
•	دورة افضل ممارسات القيادة الابتكارية والاداء المتميز
•	دورة تنظيم وتطوير شبكة العمل المؤسسى وفق نماذج التميز العالمية
•	دورة التفكير الابداعي والابتكار وجدارة التجديد في العمل
•	دورة الأساليب القيادية الحديثة و تطبيقاتها الإبداعية
•	دورة استراتيجيات القيادة الخادمة
•	دورة المهارات الادارية والسلوكية المتميزة
•	دورة الإدارة في الظروف المعقدة
•	دورة الاستراتيجيات الحديثة في القيادة التحفيزية الفعالة
•	دورة نظم واستراتيجيات الإدارة الديناميكية الحديثة
•	دورة الإبداع في تحقيق أعلى مستويات الفاعلية والكفاءة والإنتاجية
•	دورة الاتصال الفعال والتميز في دبلوماسية التعامل والتاثير في الآخرين
•	دورة المنهجية العملية الحديثة لإعداد التقارير المتكاملة
•	دورة التميز السلوكي و الأخلاقي في العمل
•	دورة الرؤية الإبداعية في إدارة الأعمال بمنهجية فرق العمل
•	دورة القيادة ودبلوماسية الإدارة في إحداث وإدارة التغيير
•	دورة القائد المتميز والإبداع القيادي – مستوى متقدم
•	دورة المفاهيم الحديثة في الإبداع والتميز الوظيفي
•	دورة الإستراتيجيات الفعالة لإدارة التميز والإبداع الإداري
•	دورة فن ادارة المخاطر والازمات المالية والادارية
•	دورة التفكير التحليلي والاستراتيجي في إدارة الأعمال الفعالة
•	دورة مهارات الإشراف الفعال والقيادة الإشراقية المتقدمة
•	دورة الاساليب الحديثة لبناء فرق العمل و تنمية روح الفريق
•	دورة الاتجاهات والأساليب الحديثة في القيادة الاستراتيجية
•	دورة مهارات التأثير والإقناع واحترافية التعامل في بيئة العمل
•	دورة برمجة الأولويات والتعامل مع الضغوط وصناعة القرار
•	دورة إدارة الاعمال المصغر
•	دورة الادارة الابداعية والابتكارية ومهارات القيادة المتميزة
•	دورة القيادة الابتكارية وادارة المؤسسات
•	دورة الإبداع والتميز القيادي والتنظيمي لفرق العمل
•	دورة الابداع والابتكار في التخطيط والمتابعة والريادة في العمل
•	دورة إدارة واستثمار الوقت وتحديد الأولويات ووضع الأهداف
•	دورة التخطيط وتنظيم الإدارة وأساليب القيادة الأصيلة
•	دورة الكفاءة الاشرافية في تعزيز العمل بمنظومة التميز
•	دورة اعداد وإدارة الخطط بالبعدين الاستراتيجي والتشغيلي
•	دورة أساليب التميز في القيادة واتخاذ القرارات الفعالة
•	دورة القيادة والإدارة الإبداعية الفعالة
•	دورة القيادة عالية الأداء : الإستراتيجيات الحديثة والأساليب الإبداعية
•	دورة الأساليب الحديثة في القيادة الإبداعية واتخاذ القرارات
•	دورة مهارات تحديد الأهداف ووضع خطط العمل الفعالة
•	دورة المهارات الفكرية واللياقة الذهنية والإبداع في العمل
•	دورة المشرف المتميز والمتحدث التحفيزي الفعال
•	دورة آليات الإدارة الذكية والكفاءة القيادية
•	دورة تطوير القيادات العليا
•	دورة ذكاء الأعمال والتحليلات الشاملة والفعالة للبيانات
•	دورة إدارة الفعاليات
•	دورة إدارة الإرشاد الزراعي والحدائق العامة والمتنزهات في البلديات
•	دورة الاساليب الحديثة في تنسيق الخدمات بين مختلف المجالس ذات العلاقة
•	دورة استراتيجيات تطوير أساليب العمل وتطبيقاتها وفق معايير التميز في إدارة البلديات
•	دورة إدارة عمليات النظافة والإشراف على المخاطر الصحية
•	دورة الاساليب الحديثة في تنسيق الخدمات بين مختلف المجالس ذات العلاقة
•	دورة الإبداع القيادى المتميز والاعداد التنظيمي الابتكاري للفرق ومجموعات العمل البلدي
•	دورة تطوير آلية أعمال المراقب الصحي
•	دورة مهارات التخطيط والمتابعة والابتكار في العمل في المجالس البلدية والبلديات
•	دورة أساسيات ومبادئ الرقابة الصحية على الأغذية
•	دورة المرصد الحضري وأهميته في التنمية المستدامة
•	دورة إدارة وتنمية الاستثمارات البلدية
•	دورة التوجهات العالمية لتطوير مهارات المدير العصري وتطوير أداء العمل في البلديات
•	دورة الحوكمة ونظم الرقابة على الأداء المالي والإداري في البلديات والمؤسسات
•	دورة استراتيجيات التميز في الإدارة والتغيير الإداري ومهارات التطوير المستمر في البلديات
•	دورة أساسيات ومبادئ إدارة وصحة البيئة
•	دورة أحدث الطرق المبتكرة في معالجة مخلفات المدن الحديثة
•	دورة مهارات التعامل مع الجمهور وشكاوى المواطنين في البلديات والإدارة المحلية
•	دورة التطبيق الفاعل لنظم النقل الذكية
•	دورة إدارة عمليات النظافة والإشراف على المخاطر الصحية
•	دورة استراتيجيات تطوير أساليب العمـل وتطبيقاتها وفق معايير التميز للادارة المحلية
•	دورة الاساليب المعاصرة في قياس اداء مشاريع البلديات ومصادر التمويل
•	دورة الادارة الاستراتيجية ومهارات الابداع في قيادة البلديات


كما نقدم لكم دورات تدريبية في مختلف المجالات :
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


دورات إدارة الموارد البشرية والتدريب / دورات القيادة والادارة /الدورات المالية والمحاسبية/دورات البنوك والمصارف/دورات السكرتارية وإدارة المكاتب/دورات العلاقات العامة والإعلام/دورات الأمن والسلامة العامة والصحة المهنية/دورات الجودة/دورات إدارة المشتريات والمخازن/دورات الهندسة والصيانة/دورات تقنية المعلومات/دورات التأمين/دورات البترول/دورات القانون







يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
www.almjd-hr.com

----------

